# What's the hardest thing to adjust to?



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I'm American, and I'm curious about what the hardest thing is for ex-pats. I suppose weather changes could be bad. I met someone last year from SE Asia who went to college in Maine. The weather alone must have been a major adjustment. And of course, if you don't speak the language, that makes it harder. But I don't expect anybody who doesn't speak English is posting here. So, for those of you who have already arrived, what's been the hardest thing for you?


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I think that most people come over here with an understanding of basic English, but I am not sure they are taught all the slang that they encounter here in the US so, that could be a big adjustment. Another might be the weather changes and how unpredictable it can really be. Especially if they are not used to the colder or hotter weather.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

About ten years ago, I met a Latvian woman whose husband came to the US first. She followed with their two children on the cheapest flight they could find. They flew Aeroflot to Moscow, then Cuba, then El Salvador, and there they changed for a flight to Miami, then on to the Tampa airport. She said her English consisted of 'Hello" and the trip took two full days. Then she told me that she wasn't able to work for three months because 'I had to learn English first'. Three months! I don't want to tell you how long it took me to just learn tourist Spanish.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

it should have been a lot easier to learn spanish then it would be for someone to learn english in the US as it has so many double meaning words and other slang words that are not easy for many people outside the country to understand.


----------



## Maya (Apr 11, 2007)

For me I think it would be such things as driving on a different side of the road and the size of the cars (and portions of food). I think I would also need to get used to English words being used in a different context and spelt differently. For example, a vest in the UK is a piece of underwear but a jacket in US English.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Maya said:


> For me I think it would be such things as driving on a different side of the road and the size of the cars (and portions of food). I think I would also need to get used to English words being used in a different context and spelt differently. For example, a vest in the UK is a piece of underwear but a jacket in US English.


Actually I do not think that it is just a jacket, some vests are and some are not. Some vest are very thin and worn as a clothing accessory. So even more difficult, right. You will catch on very easily!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

When I've moved back to the US from abroad, I have a really hard time adjusting to people's obsession with work and their need to make arrangements to get together way in advance. I have friends that used to expect at least four weeks notice in order to meet for lunch. It wasn't even that they weren't available, it's just that they are in the habit of making plans far in advance. I'd point out that I'd be in Nicaragua or someplace by then, and it would turn out that they were available the next day. Maybe it's important to seem too busy, and they would normally not want anyone to know they didn't have plans. Anyway, I never adjust to it.


----------



## kelbel (May 13, 2007)

It's definitely the driving for me. I've adjusted pretty well now, but the drivers in New Jersey are so aggressive (well, a lot of them are). Hesitate for a split second and they are on your case! I thought it was bad in London! 
I think the thing my American colleagues find hardest is understanding my Essex accent )


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I live in Florida, in a small city. I drive across the bridge into Tampa, and it's suddenly aggressive driving, dodging in and out of lanes, all on a bridge at 80 miles per hour! I hate it, and never go there. If you were in a different part of America, the driving wouldn't be such a problem. But it could be worse. You could live in Boston.


----------



## sling (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, Boston drivers are awful. Washington DC can be pretty bad, too. When I am away for even a week or so, what I notice is how aggressive people can be about everything. Not just rushed, but aggressive. It must be a real shock for people who move here.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I'm expecting that some day we will return permanently to the States and will go through a reverse culture shock, just as if we were immigrants. That is going to feel pretty strange.


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

I think the hardest thing to get used to is the healthcare. Even though we have insurance you still have to pay $20 every time you see the Doctor. The presciption charges vary and last month cost $150 because the medication was not generic. My husband and I are completely confused about how it all works and do miss the NHS. Haven't even attempted to find out how the dentist fees work! And yes, the language can be a bit of a problem. Even though English is spoken so many things have different meanings and spelt differently. People have trouble understanding my English accent.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with Goodman... the healthcare charges are hard to swallow!
Also..... I'm fortunate enough to be able to not work..... people only get 2 weeks vacation a year...... usually minimum on entry level of any job in the UK is at least 4 weeks.


----------



## GillianF (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd say the hardest thing was the fact that on the surface so much seemed similar, but when you dug a little deeper it really wasn't, and there were significant cultural differences which neither party were necessarily aware of.


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

Have to agree the health system is a nightmare and we have good insurance cover, but it is still very costly.


----------



## emmy noether (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the hardest thing is to go back!!
Once your inner system has been set into perpective it is hard to go back to people and noticing that they don't know what you are talking about.
The rest are technical probs. Annoying and frustrating occasionally I have to admit


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hardest thing to get use to*

Hardest thing to get use to--even after being here 7 years it that in this 3rd world country, NOTHING works or operates right. Everything either breaks or is unavailable all or most of the time...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

For me it was the sitting between two chairs; where do loyalties really lie; where do you belong.


----------



## emmy noether (Jan 27, 2010)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hardest thing to get use to--even after being here 7 years it that in this 3rd world country, NOTHING works or operates right. Everything either breaks or is unavailable all or most of the time...


I agree in that. It is just scary sometimes...
Never been to the Phillipines, but thought the same during my time in Indonesia.

But when you come back and see people complaining that the train is not on time while you are simply appreciating the the train is running at all....
That's when I feel my return culture shock.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

emmy noether said:


> I agree in that. It is just scary sometimes...
> Never been to the Phillipines, but thought the same during my time in Indonesia.
> 
> But when you come back and see people complaining that the train is not on time while you are simply appreciating the the train is running at all....
> That's when I feel my return culture shock.


Try building or remodelling a house in the US - you think you are somewhere else:>)


----------



## Dark Pop (Mar 29, 2010)

newtoOZ said:


> I'm American, and I'm curious about what the hardest thing is for ex-pats. I suppose weather changes could be bad. I met someone last year from SE Asia who went to college in Maine. The weather alone must have been a major adjustment. And of course, if you don't speak the language, that makes it harder. But I don't expect anybody who doesn't speak English is posting here. So, for those of you who have already arrived, what's been the hardest thing for you?


Republicans


----------



## Dark Pop (Mar 29, 2010)

Dark Pop said:


> Republicans


I did'nt know they made people that stupid


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been gone a long time,and it is difficult for me to go back to the US because I feel very out of place (so I avoid going back if at all possible). People in the US seem to obsess on either eating or shopping, and for me there are way too many rules for everything now.


----------



## Dark Pop (Mar 29, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> I've been gone a long time,and it is difficult for me to go back to the US because I feel very out of place (so I avoid going back if at all possible). People in the US seem to obsess on either eating or shopping, and for me there are way too many rules for everything now.


I do love the slow pace of life in Mexico..No doubt, and people are nicer.


----------

